# 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Perfecto +



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked a lot of perfectos that lacked in the const. department due to the difficulty in rolling this shape, the Relic burned razor sharp. Wood...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Perfecto +


----------

